# Bunnies in my pocket



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have what is referred to as a Harem Hutch. No cages just two large rooms (one inside with a door to the outside). The rabbits are on the ground and bury their babies.
There are up and down sides to this. I would not do it any other way as my bunnies are just so much happier. I hate caging any animal.
But today was a downside. There is often no way to know whose babies are whose. We found a very young dead baby this morning (about 3 weeks is my guess). I was concerned as one of our does died a few days ago for no appearant reason. So I was afraid she may have had babies who are now looking for her.
Later in the day I found a little one hopping around looking a bit wild-eyed and confused. He was trying to snuggle with the older babies and nibbling alfalfa. Then I saw him in the outside pen shivering and the soft-hearted mom in me popped up and I went in and caught him. I was wearing a shirt with a front pouch and he hopped right in to it. He has been there most of the day. I have had no trouble getting him to take goat's milk from an eye dropper. I have an old aquarium full of hay with a warming light already set up for tonight.
I fear he will die on me as so many baby rescues do. But I have to try. :roll: 
I am pretty sure it is a boy and that is a drag cuz we do not keep bucks and they make pretty lousy pets. And you all know I will get helplessly attached to the little guy. 
But for the time being I am loving having a bunny in my pocket.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Bunny in my pocket*

I hope that your little pocket pet makes it. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bunny in my pocket*

Oh how cute....prayers that the bunny will be OK.... you have a very kind heart.....never lose that.... :hug: ray:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Bunny in my pocket*

I hope he makes it for you! Any idea how old he is? I had 3 babies I rescued a couple of years ago when I caught their mama killing the rest of the litter  . They were only a couple days old, but all 3 grew into happy healthy rabbits. I learned not to feed them too often because they're only used to nursing once or twice a day. And there was a priobiotic gel that came in a little tube that they would lick off my finger, and it really helps if they develop diarrhea. The vet recommended it to me, and you can buy it at most feed stores. I can get the name of it for you if you'd like. Good luck!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you mtmom. I was wondering about that as I know baby bunnies pretty much have to eat on the fly as mama never holds still very long. Do you know if they need to have their bottoms rubbed with a warm wash cloth to get them to go to the bathroom? I know you have to do it with kittens. I would like to know what kind of probiotic paste you used.

Lo, there were two more, presumably from the same litter out this morning. They were running around rolling under any bunny that held still long enough so I knew they were trying to nurse. They were really excited to snuggle up with their brother in my kangaroo pouch. They were weak and thin but have taken to the eye dropper and have already shown improvement.

We raise our rabbits soley for meat. Guess which three will never make it to the dinner table. LOL


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Hope your little babies make it!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww I hope they grow into happy, healthy bunnies!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

The probiotic was called Bene-Bac. I think I bought it at Petco or someplace like that. It comes in powder form and gel/paste form, and the gel worked great because if I just put a drop of it on my finger and put it in front of their nose, they would lick it right off. 

I didn't end up needing to wipe their bottoms with a washcloth. I thought about it because I remembered I had to do that once with kittens, but the bunnies seemed to go to the bathroom fine on their own. 

I'm glad they're taking goat's milk for ya. I didn't have goats at the time, and I couldn't get my little guys to take any milk replacer, so I ended up bringing the momma rabbit in twice a day and holding her on my lap so the babies could nurse. She didn't seem to mind it, and they would latch right on and nurse until they were full.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. The upside right now; I found the black and white one (who is the smallest and weakest) eating some of the hay. They have also used the water bottle.



mtmom75 said:


> the bunnies seemed to go to the bathroom fine on their own


Yeah, my DIL and I found that out today as we were both *baptized* while we were holding them.  
They seem so happy now that they are all together. There have not been anymore this size show up so I think we got all of the survivors. They seem to be between 2-3 weeks old. We had the family for Thanksgiving dinner today and they all got quite spoiled. They are now cuddled up in my Kangaroo pouch. :ZZZ:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh this is sooo cool! You do get so attached when you save them and rescue them (just look at what Mojo has done to me! :laugh: )

I bet your bunnies will be just fine! Pets mart and Petco have lots of great bunny stuff. Also, TSC has supplies for them as well. 

At the vet clinic I work for, we sometimes neuter male bunnies for this lady that lives in our town. She has turned part of her backyard into a bunny land! It sounds so cool!! She says they live naturally out there and build burrows & such. Sounds like it would be REALLY fun to sit and watch them! Your bunny rooms sound alot like that. Are they in your barn?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, they have a corner of the barn, about 10x15, which has a dirt floor on that side. There is a door to an outside pen that is 15x15. When we first put them in it after keeping them in cages they were literally jumping for joy, doing flips in the air.

Babies are doing well this morning. I think I am lucky in that they are fully furred and starting to nibble at grass and hay. Saw normal poops this morning.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah!!! 

LOL it kills me how much we are all "poop watches" and how seeing normal poops can make everything right w/the world :laugh:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

btw we can't have this post w/out a picture of the cute lil bunnies??? Now, can we?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Been meaning to get some pix. Will try to get them posted later today.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hard to get bunnies this size to pose for a picture :hair:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

HOW ADORABLE!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I cannot believe they have been in the house for 2 weeks!!!!! They have grown like crazy and are so much fun. They quickly outgrew their dog bed but luckily my son showed up with a big wooden box so they can be my companions a bit longer.
One sad thing. There was another one that I was sure was from the same litter. It was eating and mixing with the other rabbits so I left it there. That night it was alone outside so I brought it in and discovered it had a broken leg. My hubby had to put it down. Just one of those *if only* things.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG that are tooo cute! What little sweeties-they are the perfect little Christmas bunnies!!! You have done an excellent job with them for sure.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

They are sooo cute! Keep up the good work. We had a tragidy a while back when our NZ Cross doe, Director Jenny kindled outside the nest box. We lost all six babies.  Jenny started pulling hair today but this time she pulled the hair inside the nest box so we are hoping all goes well this time. *Crosses fingers* Good job with the little ones and i'm sorry about the one that broke it's leg. Rest In Peace Little Angel.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job raising those babies!! They look very healthy and happy...cute too  

Sorry you lost the 4th one :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaawwwweeee too cute!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sad :sigh: and happy  to announce that the bunnies grew up. They started hopping out of their box so they got moved outside. They are living with my son's bunnies so as not to get them mixed up with the others and end up accidentally eaten. :shocked: 
It was so much fun that I find myself looking for abandoned babies to bring in the house and raise.


----------

